# Giant Brass?



## m3rcy (Sep 4, 2008)

Wondering if its any good, i will not be using it to the extreme, just some small jumps and bush bashing

CHeers


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

yea its ok, almost identical to a yukon fx with diff components


----------



## pau1 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah I was looking at this bike. I can get it at the lbs for $500 with military discount. Does anyone have one have any experience with it. Any other suggestions for that price range? Thanks


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

It comes with RST Launch, right? That fork is absolutely rubbish, literally. I've seen so many of them snapped it's not even nice.


----------



## whattree? (Nov 2, 2005)

I just seen one today.Looked alright for entry level,but I think something along the lines of a p2 chromo was specd a little better.


----------



## Bunny5b (Sep 28, 2007)

whattree? said:


> I just seen one today.Looked alright for entry level,but I think something along the lines of a p2 chromo was specd a little better.


Or if your cheap like me, an stp. The chase 3 and the brass are good ideas, but they could be speced a little better. My stock stp ss is speced low enough.


----------



## Raptorluke (Sep 18, 2008)

well i have a brass and it's a great bike for what its worth, to US, i've got the brass 2 but here in Oz i get the spinner Ammo fork, had some great reviews on them aswell. Its also up to you f you want to mod the brass, like im making mine single speed soon


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

p.i is better than the brass, its the p.2 just singlespeed


----------



## Mathu (Oct 16, 2008)

*Specs*

I've got a Giant brass these are some specs for the brass

sizes - XS:12.5, S:14.5, M:16.5 
frame - ALUXX FluidFormed 
fork - SR Ammo 2 100mm 
rear derailleur - SRAM SX4 
front derailleur - Shimano CO51 
shifters - SRAM SX4 
crankset - SR CW8 DURO-S Octalink 
bottom bracket - Shimano Octalink shift/chain guide 
chain - KMC 8 speed 
cassette - SRAM PG830 8 speed 11-28T 
brakes - Shimano M415 mechanical disc w/6" centre-lock rotors 
brake levers - Tektro 
hubs Fr: Formula Bolt On | Rr: Shimano M475 disc 
rims - Alloy double wall disc 36H 
spokes -14G stainless 
tyres - Kenda K Rad 2.3" 
pedals - Alloy platform 
h.bar/stem Alloy - OS riser I Alloy OS 
seat post - Alloy micro adj. 30.9 
saddle - DJ mid size 
grips - Giant Kraton

I have a Acor chain guard and and have a Avid juicy rear brake because the stock mechanical ones were pretty bad

you also need to note that the largest fame is only 16.5"


----------



## pacoverde (Nov 13, 2008)

yeti_tamer said:


> p.i is better than the brass, its the p.2 just singlespeed


p2 has 8 speeds , but only 1 front gear i think:skep:


----------



## haglersp (Mar 28, 2008)

somethig else to take note of on the brass is that the drivetrain mixes SRAM and shimano components. that causes some problems. SRAM shifters don't like shimano derailleurs and vice versa


----------

